
Effective Testing with RSpec 3, Starting on the Outside: Acceptance Specs - the-red-button
http://blog.travisspangle.com/effective-testing-with-rspec-3-starting-on-the-outside-acceptance-specs/
======
the-red-button
Using a test file to guide setup was new to me. I'm going to start practicing
with that.

